# Medicine Flower Coffee Concentrate - question



## Lawrence A (6/10/17)

I am not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but I am wanting to mix up this recipe https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/14955#marietta_by_runtdastardly and it calls for the Medicine Flower Coffee Concentrate.

The recipe calls for it at 2%, but according to the notes on the retailer's website, the recommended usage is 1 - 3 drops per 10ml - which judging by the price, makes sense - what else would justify R350 for 15ml?

Or am I just being a noob and the MF doesn't actually stand for Medicine Flower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (6/10/17)

MF is Medicine Flower. On ATF, it is used in 10 recipes at an average of 2.35%. So yep, 2% sounds good. Runtdastardly knows what she is doing, I wouldn't deviate from her recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (6/10/17)

Thanks a mil @RichJB 

May I ask if you have ever mixed this recipe up, or used this ingredient at all, and if so, do you have any comments?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (6/10/17)

I think @Andre and @Rude Rudi has experience with this and saw some discussion on this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-vapour-something-for-the-diy-connoisseur.t42631/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (6/10/17)

Sorry, I haven't used any MF, @Lawrence A.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/10/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Thanks a mil @RichJB
> 
> May I ask if you have ever mixed this recipe up, or used this ingredient at all, and if so, do you have any comments?



Yes, I am vaping Marietta at the moment - it is an outstanding recipe and the best coffee vape I have come across. One point - you have to steep this for a minimum of 4 weeks. Mine is now 9 weeks old and getting better and better.

Just do it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

